# 1128 powermax



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

anyone using a 1128 power max? i just got a 928 and am looking at the pivoting scraper ,wondering how it works or a waste of time,
checked the part numbers, the frames and augers and bushings are the very same so it's a direct bolt in if worthwhile. scraper, 2 each of the bolts,guides, softener stops and springs, 100 bucks in parts 
hope some one has one for advise


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Yes i have a Toro 1128 for the first year it worked great but in the second year we got a lot of wet snow and ice built up under the scraper and pushed it up and was hitting my augers. I keep my blower in a unheated garage so I got mad and replaced it with a fixed one. My old blower after 18 years had no problems with a fixed bar so I went back to old school.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/toro-snowblowers/80034-1128-pivoting-scraper-pain.html


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

THANK YOU very much,you just saved me a hundred bucks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*The old School TORO'S pivoting scraper blade works slicker than turkey manure.*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

thanks 93 

looks like a 50/50 coin flip. 

only hard part will be splitting the front to remove the auger since the bearings bolt from the outside to the inside of the frame. shop manual shows that the pivoting scrapper slips over them, they and the frame are the same part number, on the 928,1028 and 1128 

then the 2 bolts, spacer guides, stop rubbers and springs all go into factory supplied holes. 
then while i'm in there i simply and could more easily drill all 3 auger bearings for grease fittings, esp. the front auger foot ball like bearing 
like hank i get wet or dry snow, if it to wet a few carriage bolt's would lock it down like a solid bar.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi 87 Powershift, could you let us know when the snow comes as to how the older ones compare to the new ones. Have always wondered if the factory has made big improvements or not. I have never ran a old Power shift..

Thanks Hanky


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't know what model, but, My Dad had a late 70s Toro. Had an 8hp Briggs. I remember there was a Lever Under the Console You Pulled Up to Engage Things. It Threw it High and Far!


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

i'm hoping this new 928 comes close to the 824 powershift in working capability. ???? will tell

right now build wise i'm already disappointed, found 9 loose self threading bolts in the frame, and i do mean loose,falling out, right out of the shipping box. bolts to long made to work with steel spacers on the auger's and wheels. short bolts going 1/2 way into parts, molded 7/16th head bolt and 1/4 inch carriage bolt holders in the discharge shoot that where already rounded out when factory tightened the lock nuts , heaven help someone if the tiny narrow drive or normal auger belt failed during a snow storm 

then from my personal past as a gold master tech, service manager, factory district service manager. i'm a very anal person about quality control ,something i see lacking from toro on this machine.

i've made cardboard templates of the 3 spots on the shoot where the molded holes are, i'm going to make a metal plate to go over those area's , 3 bolts on the lower left 2 on the lower right, 4 on the top , drill it out where needed, use normal 1/4 x 20 grade 5 or 8 bolts, that way if i do have to do a belt replace in a storm, i can zip them right off, 

something i learned 30 years ago, keep spare belts in stock at all times. be ready to change them


----------

